# Problems concerning possible damage to my avr S900W due to a defective Polk audio psw10



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

What's up fellas? My name is John and I am new to this.. This is actually my first post and home theatre is a fairly new hobby /obsession of mine. I've had this hobby for roughly 5 months but have always been fascinated by speakers in general. I am currently on my second receiver, the Denon AVR S900W. I have the P363s as floorstanding speakers, and sp-c22 as the center of my entertainment. As for my suround backs I have, at the moment the pyle Home 4 inch mini cubes. For front height speakers I have theater solutions b2s. I primarily run pro logic llz set up. But, anyways. I have just ran into an issue with my new Polk audio psw10. I had it for about 2 hours until it just shut down on me. But the thing is, that the light in the back of the subwoofer is still lit green. But no sound comes out of it. This happened a couple hours ago. I was just wondering if anyone in this forum could help me come to the conclusion that either my Denon sub pre-outs are fried or I actually have been shipped a defective sub. I'd rather prefer the sub be defective than the receiver. Plz give me some good news guys.. Thanx


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Most likely the sub. Can’t say I’ve ever hear of a receiver’s sub outputs going south. Polk makes some decent speakers, but their subs are pretty much bottom end.

P.S. Welcome to the Forum!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I hope so, man.. I just have to wait for the new polk to arrive after I return this one to amazon. Is there any way I can test this sub onto my denon, without utilizing the sub preouts? It's awkward that the on (green) light is on n no lfe comes out or any sound at all


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Btw thanx Wayne. This is perfect for me and quite informative. Liking it so far


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

jmantis7278 said:


> Is there any way I can test this sub onto my denon, without utilizing the sub preouts?


Just plug any analog music source with bass content directly into the sub. If you hear nothing, then you know for sure it’s the sub.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

How would go about doing that? I don't think I own or subscribe to anything analog. My tv is even have a 4k TV along with an xbox one with no analog connections with a Roku 3?


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Is there anything other trouble shooting ways I can test the psw10? The Green light is still on.. When set to auto on.. But still no bass.. Smdh


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a tape deck kicking around or even an old VCR. Just plug the output of that into the sub and you should hear something. As Wayne says or if you don't then there is something wrong with the sub.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Nope.. Got rid of everything analog.. Damnit


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

What about your TV? I have yet to see one without analog RCA outputs for the L&R.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Nope 4k


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

But the one in my room is led smart TV.. And that one has analog connections.. I can use that.. Just don't know exactly how to connect the sub via analog connection.. Never connected a subwoofer thru analog connection.. So.. If you don't mind giving me some details doing so? It'll be greatly appreciated..


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I'm going to take another look at the Polk manual and see if I can get an idea.. Wish me luck.. 

Thanx, John


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I just don't understand why it just stopped working.. The subwoofer speaker setup is on, the green light on the back is on when I have the sub on auto on.. So it's definitely receiving mm signal from my Denon


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

jmantis7278 said:


> How would go about doing that? I don't think I own or subscribe to anything analog.


 Surely you have music on your phone? Just go to Best Buy or Radio Shack and get cable with a headphone plug on one end and a pair of RCAs on the other and you’ll be in business. :T




jmantis7278 said:


> Just don't know exactly how to connect the sub via analog connection.. Never connected a subwoofer thru analog connection.


Sure you have. The connection between your receiver’s sub output and the subwoofer itself is analog.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Really? I still have a bunch of analog connectors but nothing on the other end that is compatible with my the phone's headphone jack.. Don't think.. I'll take another look. But when I do come across it.. All I have to do is connect the pair of rca side in which exactly where on the back of the sub?


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Sorry for all these questions.. But I'm just tryna understand what happened.. That has to be a new record for a sub not working after it was shipped.. scratching my head.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

And yes I have over 500 songs on my phone.. Btw.. Lol


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

jmantis7278 said:


> All I have to do is connect the pair of rca side in which exactly where on the back of the sub?


Okay, if you don’t know where to plug in the RCA cables on the back of the sub I have to wonder if you ever had it hooked up right to begin with... :hide:

Here’s the cable you’ll need to connect your phone to the sub.










Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

No.. I don't mean that.. I thought you were talking about the other connections..


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

The bottom


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I dno why my pic didn't come up on this. Never done it before.. But the speaker level in and out puts


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Tried that.. To no avail. My buddy came by n let me use his subwoofer n my denon was not harmed.. Thanx a lot guys for ur help


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Got my new Polk audio psw10 replacement and guess how long this one lasted? 5 minutes!


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

It did work tho.. Just dno what is going on


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How hard are you driving this sub? its not by any means a large sub and excessive volume will damage it.
How large is your room?


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Not hard at all.. That's what is really not making any sense at all.. I don't understand what is going wrong!


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I have my receiver set to 80hz n had my polk audio psw10 (both of "defective" subwoofers) to 3/4 on the volume. I never had any issues with my pioneer 8k sw2.. <EDIT: Shaking my ponytail>l.. The 3rd replacement from its on its way from amazon. Be here tmw.. Lyk 

John


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Now the best part of everything is that now all of a sudden by denon decided to go into "protection mode" n have to ship it away for repairs. <EDIT: I hate my life> I doubt that the subwoofer was the cause but it was probably just a "coincidence".. Any suggestions on a two channel receiver to power just my P363s? Until I get my receiver repaired?


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

*Problems concerning possible damage to my avr S900W due to a defective Polk a...*

Depending upon the sub, and the owners manual recommendations, I wouldn't run a sub at 3/4. I'd call that "running it hot."

So. Two subwoofers both failing. Now the receiver. Hmmm.... All these failures point to something potentially wrong in your setup. Just too many symptoms of shorting or power overage. I'd check everything from connectors (do you use them on all wires? DIY or pre-configured?) to content you're playing and volume. 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Thanx chromejob.. 
I'm also taking it to consideration that my Infinity Primus p363 states that they have a nominal impedance of 8 ohms.. So I had it set to that setting on my receiver.. Come to find out that in fact those fronts run towards the impedance level of 4 ohms.. Do you think that had a factor? I trying to avoid a future reoccurence of the same incident after I get my receiver out of repair


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

If the speaker manufacturer says the nominal impedance is 8Ω, they should be. All speakers vary over the frequency range, I hear. That shouldn't mean your receiver goes into self-preservation Batshields mode just because they're 4Ω at certain freqs, according to some audiophile review site. 

Now, IF your AVR has an impedance switch, you can use that. From what I've read, all this usually does is reduce some voltages in the AVR so that they UL can test it with reference tones at max volume level and the power amps won't catch fire. Some hold the opinion that this reduces the fidelity of the AVR. Yeah, maybe, maybe not. If your speakers say, "Hi! We're 8Ω speakers," you shouldn't have to second guess that. 

But you've had two subwoofers that failed, and now an AVR. Could be equipment failure, could be you turning the kit to "11" (though I take you at your word that you haven't) or ... maybe theres some wire or something that's shorting out. It's a long shot, but if *I* had three hi-fi components, including two new out-of-the-box, fail on me I'd be looking at everything, then looking at everything again. I wouldn't overlook anything, including wall outlet power. (You can get outlet circuit testers at home improvement stores pretty cheap.) 

This can get more expensive before you stop thinking, "Gee, I must've plugged in a couple of defective subwoofers."


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Yea.. That is my next venture.. I'm going to be getting those circuit testers real soon.. Lol.. I really did put the back up to 3/4 of the volume n always let the receiver to the rest of the work.. I tweak my receiver so I can get the most efficient bass outta my sub.. Maybe it was just my receiver that died n no other variables to help in the receiver going into protection mode.. I will soon find out the diagnosis from the repair center after I receive it


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

*Problems concerning possible damage to my avr S900W due to a defective Polk a...*

Setting a sub's gain up to 80% or so then "letting the receiver do the rest of the work" doesn't sound good. What level did you have the sub level set on the AVR? Were you using line level (RCA) sub out, or...? Did you run the receivers automated setup? 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Put simply just because the volume goes to 100% does not mean you should run it at that level. Its sounding more and more like your are trying to push levels on everything way more than designed.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

That's what was said to me by many experts.. To put the sub s volume at half way to 3/4.. I set the sub setting on the receiver to +2 for and 80 htz, LFE +MAIN.. same thing that I've heard needs to be done


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I have my system in a relatively small room.. Don't need it cranked n never had cranked it


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I was using the sub out.. Left n right splitter, monster and a monster 18 foot subwoofer cable


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jmantis7278 said:


> I set the sub setting on the receiver to +2 for and 80 htz, LFE +MAIN..


Never use LFE + Main unless your mains can handle frequencies below 60Hz and down to below 20Hz (your P363 only go down to 38Hz). by using that setting your running your mains full range even if you set crossovers because your sending the LFE to the mains as well so in many ways without making this confusing your doubling the amount of LFE volume going to your mans and sub.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Okay.. I'll know that for text time.. Now in the mean time.. I'm looking to spend not more than $100 on a very basic receiver, until I receive my repaired denon.. Anyone prefer a used or refurbished unit under $100?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would look at Accessories4less.com


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

that's where I purchased my Denon


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Got it refurbished for 319..but I just want at least a 2 channel receiver (stereo) with at least 2 or 3 hdmi


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Nothing under 100..just sick of this smart TVs speakers


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Don't really enjoy movies anymore like I did with my Denon


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jmantis7278 said:


> I was using the sub out.. Left n right splitter, monster and a monster 18 foot subwoofer cable


 might want to use only one input. Using both only increases the voltage to the inputs, and may end up too much for the auto on. I'm speculating, and it should be able to handle it. Two separate sub manufacturers have told me in the past, only use one. The lower voltage might cause you to turn the gain knob up though. When you set channel levels, what DB was the LFE channel set to? Agree with Tony about LFE + mains too. More subwoofer maybe?


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I have had 4 other subwoofers on this receiver n all 4 did not give me a problem when connected with the splitter "y" cable.. After 2 hours of use by the first sub, then 5 minutes by the replacement psw10..same outcome.. Why this model n but the other 4 subs I've had in the past?


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

There's a reason why they have left n right connections in the back n that is why.. To be utilized both


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jmantis7278 said:


> There's a reason why they have left n right connections in the back n that is why.. To be utilized both


 I understand, but disagree. Good luck!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jmantis7278 said:


> There's a reason why they have left n right connections in the back n that is why.. To be utilized both


Nope, they have two if your using a two channel setup with no LEF output. You can send the stereo signal to the sub and use the built in HPF and PEQ to control everything.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jmantis7278 said:


> I have had 4 other subwoofers on this receiver n all 4 did not give me a problem when connected with the splitter "y" cable.. After 2 hours of use by the first sub, then 5 minutes by the replacement psw10..same outcome.. Why this model n but the other 4 subs I've had in the past?


 Maybe your other subs had more robust circuitry. Not sure that was the cause of your issues, but, something's wrong. What db level do you set LFE to?


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

At the time of the second replacement psw10.. It was set to 45..it was as if I was caring to it like it was fragile.. Didn't wanna turn up the dial quite yet.. Seeing how the first time the subwoofer didn't last but 2 hours


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jmantis7278 said:


> At the time of the second replacement psw10.. It was set to 45..it was as if I was caring to it like it was fragile.. Didn't wanna turn up the dial quite yet.. Seeing how the first time the subwoofer didn't last but 2 hours


 Do you mean the other channels were at 75db and the sub at 45db? Or do you mean it was at 45% on the knob? I would be cautious too. I hate scrapping gear.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

The total volume on the receiver was at 45 n the nob on the back of the sub was at 50-75% up


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok. Now I see. Did you level match all channels with an SPL meter?


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Yes..


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jmantis7278 said:


> Yes..


 ok. Sorry for the dumb question. Just didn't see it earlier. I was fishing to see how hot it was.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Bottom line... Should I buy another psw10 when I get my receiver back from repair? It's the cheapest n best rated sub on amazon


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

*Problems concerning possible damage to my avr S900W due to a defective Polk a...*



jmantis7278 said:


> There's a reason why they have left n right connections in the back n that is why.. To be utilized both



Nope, believe that's a 7.2 AVR in case you want two subs. But every AVR I've seen lately has single channel sub/LFE out, and all the subs I've seen have an option to input only one channel in. No need to trick the manufacturers, just use what they recommend. Which ... is no doubt a single LFE input from the SUB OUT on the AVR. 



jmantis7278 said:


> Bottom line... Should I buy another psw10 when I get my receiver back from repair? It's the cheapest n best rated sub on amazon



No. For one, you're having bad luck with that no matter what the cause. What's your price range? The NXG BAS-500 gets a lot of good reviews, and some reviewers claimed they had atough time overdriving the sub to distortion. Might do well for you. They're round $280 or so on Amzn. Great bargain. 

// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I'm talking about the back subwoofer.. On the back of the receiver there are two outputs for 2 separate subs


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

jmantis7278 said:


> I'm talking about the back subwoofer.. On the back of the receiver there are two outputs for 2 separate subs



Yeah. Use only one SUB OUT connected to a single LFE IN on the subwoofer. Period. End quote. 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

It doesn't complete the sound.. It sounds flat n only one level.. Not the subwoofers full potential


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Is there any chance you will occur ever again?


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

*that


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Ignore your ideas of "full potential." Let the amp's auto setup set things up. 

BTW, you can edit or past posts, you don't have to post onesie twosie updates to correct a word. 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Oh.. I didn't know that.. Thank you.. Good to know.. Tried posting a pic.. But for some reason.. It never posted.. Thanx bro


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jmantis7278 said:


> Bottom line... Should I buy another psw10 when I get my receiver back from repair? It's the cheapest n best rated sub on amazon


 What's your budget? "Cheapest n best rated sub on Amazon" leaves a few blanks lol


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Not too much 
. Between 1 and 150..i do have a $100 gift card from Amazon cuz of the defective subwoofer.. But don't wanna spend much


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll be honest with you, for 150 and under there are few if any options for a "good" sub. Chances are any sub you buy will under preform and you will jut want to get better. You seem like you want good levels on the low frequency range and in that price range it's not possible.
You don't get into any subs that will preform well till you get to around $500


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Not looking for hifi sound.. Just want good bass for a small room


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Wanna buy a cheap receiver till I get my receiver repaired.. Any suggestions?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think for that money, I'd buy the ngx that chromejob mentioned. With the gift card, it's just a little beyond what you indicated. It's a great bargain compared to the polk. Especially in a small room. Then hit a pawn shop just to get a stereo amp(or avr) to get by.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

"Good" and "cheap" usually do not mix. You have one or the other. Or spend a long time hunting. And you're on a forum where I think you'll be hard pressed to find someone who will indulge your idea of getting "good bass" for $100. 

Save up a bit, get that NXG (or BIC F12). 

For a temporary amp, cruise your local pawn shops. When people start getting tight for money, fancy electronics are the first to go. 


// Posted from Tapatalk 3.2.1 for iOS - later versions are pfft. //


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Tell me bout it.. I gotta very slim budget. The wife is already stressing the $4,000 invested in my "obsession", plus a 4 year old to take care of, along with tons of bills.. I'm just gunna go for a third chance with the PSW10.. Just really hope that it doesn't wreck my receiver again.. But it is they only subwoofer I can afford at the moment.. I was looking at the Yamaha Yamaha YST-FSW050BL2. What do you guys think of that?


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Probably gunna go for the vizio soundbar with a sub preout to connect a new subwoofer.. I miss the bass in my room


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Some of the soundbars at Costco have their own subs. As to whether they're any good ... pfft. I tested Samsung, Vizio and Yamaha offerings at Costco (with my own music, not the display's demo tracks), and the Yamaha was my fav. $190 currently, but they had a substantial rebate last winter holidays. 



jmantis7278 said:


> Wanna buy a cheap receiver till I get my receiver repaired.. Any suggestions?


But frankly, jmantis7278, if you're shopping for a $100 receiver to "get by with" until your Denon is repaired,... just save that money and get a slightly better sub! You're ripping yourself off by being cheap. 

Miss the bass? Deal with it. You're man of the house, a father ... you can withstand the torment of wimpy audio until you get things hooked up again. The time will pass faster than you think (as it does with the kids, yours will be asking for a cell phone and the car keys before you know it). 

And ... don't take this the wrong way ... stop and confer with us before hooking things up again and blasting. Read the manuals. Use the Denon's automated setup. Do the diligent stuff. three burnt up components in rapid order is a really Big Clue(TM) that something was amiss. :gulp:

*AND I STILL THINK YOU SHOULD SWITCH BRANDS AND TRY THAT NXG BAS-500. *


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Never heard of that brand and I've done finds of research and experimentations of several various audio speakers/receivers/equipment.. But I just looked it up on Amazon n realized that it was 500 watts.. Is there another model you'd prefer with less wattage.. Cuz I prefer having 2 100 watts subs than having just 1 200 watt sub as an example.. Plus I do have a rather small room?


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Tons * dno how to edit.. New to this


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Check the review section here. Jman did a review on it. Really favorable. Especially for a small room. Fwiw I'm of the opposite thinking in that I prefer one "better" sub to 2 "lesser " ones. That is only my opinion.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Nah.. I mean 2 100 watt NXG subs than I nxg 200 watt.. But that one was one 500 watt sub.. But I'll check out one that's 100-150 watt sub from NXG


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Willis, your going to get a much better sub going with one that's got higher output over going with two little 100watt ones. This 100watt ones are hardly even a sub because they would hardly move enough air to hit any frequencies in the true sub range.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

You have to regard my really small room.. Plus I like mixing n matching different subs.. Having a 150 watt sub on one end of the room n having anther one at the other end.. That's just what I prefer


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I had a klipsch and a pioneer like that one on one side of the room n the other on the other side


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

But here's the thing. Performance is dictated by power much less than driver and cab specs. I guarantee the more powerful sub will also go lower. If you're worried about over powering the room, turn it down. In the long run you'll be much more satisfied.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

*Problems concerning possible damage to my avr S900W due to a defective Polk a...*



jmantis7278 said:


> Never heard of that brand and I've done finds of research and experimentations of several various audio speakers/receivers/equipment.. But I just looked it up on Amazon n realized that it was 500 watts.. Is there another model you'd prefer with less wattage.. Cuz I prefer having 2 100 watts subs than having just 1 200 watt sub as an example.. Plus I do have a rather small room?


http://www.soundandvision.com/content/review-nxg-nx-bas-500-subwoofer
http://www.highdefforum.com/speakers-surround-sound/141827-review-nxg-nx-bas-500-subwoofer.html
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ws/67178-nxg-nx-bas-500-subwoofer-review.html

Oh, it's only $259 at Radio Shack.

http://www.radioshack.com/nxg-nx-bas-500-12-500-watt-powered-subwoofer/55058551.html

They make a cheaper sub, *NX-PROSUB125*, but I've never read up on it. Might be more to your liking. I just cannot fathom why you're hellbent on buying a third unit of a sub you've sent back twice for being defective. I mean, c'mon, stop and think what you're doing here....




jmantis7278 said:


> Tons * dno how to edit.. New to this


Using a web browser? *Click the EDIT button.* Using Tapatalk Android? *Click your post and then tap "pencil" icon.* No rocket science involved. Just have to be patient and willing to learn.  (Tapatalk iOS, tap the post and popup menu includes "edit.")

(edit: thanks for the iOS vs Android reminder)


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I got it guys.. Thanx.. On my S6 I just long hold my post and the "pencil" shows.. Got it.. Thanx rent future reference


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

*sitting..


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Thanx guys


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey Ty, I only use the app for iOS. When you tap the gray header above a post it brings up a few options. One of which is "edit ", provided you you try to do this in a certain time period (idk how long). Also at the top of the page, if you tap the title, it goes into pc mode. It's not super intuitive, but if you play around enough, you'll figure it out. 
Good luck!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a screenshot of what Willis is referring to. Are you using Android or iOS?


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I know.. I know.. I know.. That's what the wife says.. But I'm on that "3 strikes rule"... I was going to give it one more shot.. Seeing that amazon is quite lenient on their return policy.. As a matter of fact.. They emailed yesterday n insisted I take that $100 gift card for the inconvenience. They checked the 2 subs and realized that indeed they were defective


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

THX Jbrax! Don't know why I didn't think of that? Duh! Lol also if you tap the thumbnail it brings up this screen. You can pm from it etc. I like the + sign for adding photos from my camera roll. I don't like however, that I can only add one photo at a time. That's kinda new. Still waiting for swipe gestures too. The mobile web version is still a work in progress. 
I know about 3strikes. I'm permanently on the 3rd lol.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

*Problems concerning possible damage to my avr S900W due to a defective Polk a...*

If all those subs came from the same faulty batch, or were banged around in the same storm-tossed container ship, and #3 comes up defective as well, I reserve the right to say "Nyeah, nyeah, TOLD you SO." 

I appreciate your frugal bent. But seriously if you're spending $200 on two 100W bargain basement subs when you could spend same on, say, a BIC F12 or a little more on a NX-BAS-500, and get better sound, then I don't know a) what you're trying to achieve or b) why you're on a forum like this soliciting help. No one here's going to urge you to buy greater quantity cheap stuff. Like going into an ice cream parlor and ordering a pastrami sandwich.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

That is true.. And I don't want to coming back on here n saying number was the same outcome.. I just have one question.. Why are you guys do adamant on this NXG subwoofer.. I don't see what the buzz is all about.. Reading thru several reviews.. Are you some kind of spokesman for the manufacturer? Lol.. I've never heard of them.. N reviews are not that hot


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

jmantis7278 said:


> That is true.. And I don't want to coming back on here n saying number was the same outcome.. I just have one question.. Why are you guys do adamant on this NXG subwoofer.. I don't see what the buzz is all about.. Reading thru several reviews.. Are you some kind of spokesman for the manufacturer? Lol.. I've never heard of them.. N reviews are not that hot


You keep saying "reviews are not that hot" but you're not linking to a single one. Pfft. 

No I am not a spokesman for the brand, and I'll thank you not to make that accusation again, even in jest.  I'd never heard of them until...

I just spent a month shoppping for subs in the $300 range, also considering $500 models from IDs. In all the reviews that I read, I found the roughly $200 BIC F12 to be generally well regarded, but easily outclassed by subs for a few hundred dollars more. Several members on multiple forums mentioned NXG. In the 2-3 professional reviews of the NX-BAS-500 I found, reviewers mentioned very good clarity and extension for the price bracket it was in, and two separate reviewers mentioned trying to overdrive the sub with reference tones and music, and COULD NOT DO IT. One reviewer said the sub had better protection circuitry than other subs in its class. (I linked to one, I can't find the other. Oh, might've been Widescreen Review, which requires a subscription.)

It was my 1st choice in the price bracket, but I went with a Hsu in the higher bracket instead. Among the well-reasoned shopping advice I received, one statement stood out: "no one every complained of buying too much subwoofer." Another: "buy the best that you can afford, then you won't be disappointed and have to upgrade later."

I think these statements apply to your situation. You seem to think that buying two cheap subs will add up to "mo' good bass" than a single better sub, and I believe several here have tried to dissuade you from this notion. The physics of how subwoofers work contradict your buying strategy.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

But the thing is.. The polk audio psw10 are not "cheap" subs... Amazon has an amazing price for them at the moment . The regular price is $239 for a 100 watt subwoofer.. that's actually quite an expensive subwoofer. And that specific model is the #1 best selling subwoofer on amazon.. I go by the hype n I shop by deals. If a sub happens to be on sale that moment or a speaker for that matter I will buy it. For instance, I purchased my towers (p363s) from Amazon at $99 a pop.. For me, it is reviews, reviewers, and discount.. That is my formula for my home audio purchases. They only component I've paid full price was my AJ center channel. I've tried numerous fronts. Like the -52 to timber-match my center channel,to no avail compared to my Infinity Primus p363..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me, the Polk sub is not an exspencive sub nor does it get good reviews when you compar to subs made by good companies like HSU or SVS just to name a couple. For music they are ok but they don't go deep enough to be usable for movies.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

The SVS.. .. That's a whole different level.. That's on some highest - fi status.. I'm comparing to "budgeted" consumers.. Plus if you do the ratio.. That ends up being more expensive for retail price.. 2.39 dollars to every dynamic range watt.. That's another one of my formulas I utilize. How can you tell in an accountant? Hmm.. I dno


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Even this HSU STF2 would walk all over the Polk
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/stf-2.html

The Polk doesn't even hit 35 Hz where the HSU goes down to 24hz


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm also a review nazi, but you must look at the one star reviews too. And Amazon reviews aren't the same as professional ones. Tony is totally right. With the exception of a few(ngx and Vic) real subwoofer performance really begins around 500 bucks. I don't even mean the kind that knocks you off the couch. Or even 2000 watt monsters. I mean smooth, low extending, not boomy 50hz hump that speaker makers subs usually provide. Once you experience it, you'll never accept anything else. 250 bucks is is "cheap" but not a bargain when buying polk subs. IMO, subs are an investment. A long term one that's worth the time and investment. Once you've been there, you'll never be the same. Look for Jmans review here. I'll look for the link.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

*Problems concerning possible damage to my avr S900W due to a defective Polk a...*



jmantis7278 said:


> But the thing is.. The polk audio psw10 are not "cheap" subs... Amazon has an amazing price for them at the moment . The regular price is $239 for a 100 watt subwoofer.. that's actually quite an expensive subwoofer. And that specific model is the #1 best selling subwoofer on amazon.. I go by the hype n I shop by deals. If a sub happens to be on sale that moment or a speaker for that matter I will buy it. For instance, I purchased my towers (p363s) from Amazon at $99 a pop.. For me, it is reviews, reviewers, and discount.. That is my formula for my home audio purchases. They only component I've paid full price was my AJ center channel. I've tried numerous fronts. Like the -52 to timber-match my center channel,to no avail compared to my Infinity Primus p363..


Amazing price? In a pig's eye. I saw them for $100 everywhere I looked. Check Google, look at New Egg, Fry's, etc. Roughly $100-135 from major sellers. 

You need a reset. MSRP is not always what the product is "worth." If those subs (and that looks like a pretty old model) are selling all over the place for $100, it's a $100 sub. "Suggested retail price" is a marketing term often used to make you think you're scoring a bargain when in fact you're not. 

And $239 is NOT "actually quite an expensive subwoofer." Go price an SVS PB-2000, or Hsu VTF-15H. Those aren't expensive, those are mid-level subs. The expensive subs are > $1000. 

I don't give a hoot if it's bestest selling sub on Amazon, that may only mean that a bunch of lemmings on Amazon are all succumbing to the notion that a ten year old[1] sub model supposedly still priced at $239 but selling for $100 on most online retailers I can find is a superb bargain. That's not an objective valuation of its quality or ability. In fact, an alleged $240 sub selling everywhere for $100 should be indication of its LACK of value. 

[1] Reviews on the Polk product page go back nine years. NINE YEARS. 

Cue Jeremy Piven in GROSSE POINTE BLANK, "Ten years, man! TEN! YEARS! Whew!"


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

*Problems concerning possible damage to my avr S900W due to a defective Polk a...*



jmantis7278 said:


> The SVS.. .. That's a whole different level.. That's on some highest - fi status.. I'm comparing to "budgeted" consumers.. Plus if you do the ratio.. That ends up being more expensive for retail price.. 2.39 dollars to every dynamic range watt.. That's another one of my formulas I utilize. How can you tell in an accountant? Hmm.. I dno


Ummm ... never mind.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

_John,_

I'm here to put my support behind all of the other posters here.

2 wrongs do not make a right (referring to buying 2 cheap subs). 1 good sub is much better.
I've heard the Polk (my very first sub purchase was a Polk 10" from back in 1996ish, I thought it was great because I didn't know any better). I think it gets good reviews because of name recognition, you hear 'Polk' and expect it to be good. It's not, compared to something that is good.

I've not heard the NXG myself, and it does not have a lot of reviews (compared to Polk), but I respect it because of the reviews that it does have, and because of who the reviews came from.

I believe 1 BIC or NXG would be much better than 2 Polks.


_PSW10 wiring,_

The instructions say that the PSW10 can use either the Left input ,or the Right input, or use both L & R inputs. Some higher end subs and systems can take advantage of using a dual voice coil which use both L & R inputs. I doubt the PSW10 and your system is designed to sound any better using both inputs, but it won't hurt it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

jmantis7278 said:


> The SVS.. .. That's a whole different level.. That's on some highest - fi status.. I'm comparing to "budgeted" consumers.. Plus if you do the ratio.. That ends up being more expensive for retail price.. 2.39 dollars to every dynamic range watt.. That's another one of my formulas I utilize. How can you tell in an accountant? Hmm.. I dno


 can't use watts alone. It's only part of the story. Don't forget about extension and how linear the curve is. And your 2.39 will return much more with SVS than any box store brand. Period. That stuff you need to experience though. Unless you have, the discounted price and how many stars will ultimately be more important.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

*Problems concerning possible damage to my avr S900W due to a defective Polk a...*



willis7469 said:


> ...Look for Jmans review here. I'll look for the link.


Voila...


Chromejob said:


> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ws/67178-nxg-nx-bas-500-subwoofer-review.html
> 
> And ... Discussion thread



But our friend in need here can't spend $500. I'd have suggested one of the low-end Hsus, but they're out of his reach. He mentioned using two of these PSW10s for increased bass, so I figured his budget for $200, maybe a bit more if he can afford to throw away money and buy a 2-channel amp just to keep his ears happy for a few weeks.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...fer-review.html#/forumsite/20818/topics/67178


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> For music they [Polk] are ok but they don't go deep enough to be usable for movies.


Correct.
This Polk plays above 60hz very loudly, so people hear that and say "Wow these Polks play LOW!" The trouble is, it's not playing low, it's playing loud. Your p363's play lower freq than this Polk sub, think about that. 
Most of the NXG professional reviews praise it for how low it plays. And as mentioned before, it plays with very little distortion and chuffing compared to others, that is huge.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I feel like I should point out that nobody is attacking the OP here. I think we all care a great deal about great performance, and bang for the buck. The latter especially since it's hard to know what represents good value, unless you can buy everything and test it all out. Most of us have stepped beyond beginner level gear, and we really just want to bring you to that place, and help you put your money where it will provide true value. A budget is a budget. That's why people save up. Don't spend 100 dollars ten times. Spend 1000 dollars once.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Hear, hear. I started posting this the other night, and decided not to. Probably apropos now. 
______

You might want to buckle in and prepare, with all these equipment failures, we're all starting to conjecture that the fault is something other than manufacturing defect(s) of some kind. Please bear in mind that as accusatory as it might sound, we're still just trying to help you get the best bang for your hi-fi/HT buck. The fact that you have less bucks than others is irrelevant, don't be intimidated by discussion of $500 or $1000 subs if you just can't spend that much in one shot. 

Do don't feel we're being aggressive or attacking your tastes. Just asserting what we know without backing off if you refuse our suggestions. Some of us have hard-learned lessons that you haven't faced yet. See that as a gift.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Thanx a lot guys. I really appreciate all ur insights n opinions. I needed a kick off reality from people who are much more knowledgeable than I. I don't know much when it comes to personally experiencing sound and bass. I only had 4 previous subwoofers to compare. But I received my unofficial diagnosis of my Denon. I just spoke to the gentleman that is still currently repairing it n he has not noticed a single thing wrong with my receiver. He noted that it must be a bad speaker or connection. Now I'm going to have to break out down to my options that caused this. With you guys' help, of course


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey, welcome back. I was wondering if you got sick of us and bailed! Like I said, were just looking out for you. Glad the receiver is ok. Now what?


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Of course I'm still here guys.. Not at all.. With the receiver it is kind of a win/lose. I won cuz I should be getting my receiver back soon n a loss cuz I still don't know what exactly caused the receiver to go into protection mode. I dno if it's the p363s, or a mix matching ohms of speakers or in fact it was the polk audio psw10 to cause that to happen. So, it might happen again until I get the detailed information as to exactly what the cause was


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Any suggestions? Maybe even be the electricity in my house?


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I posted previously what I think you need to do. Go back and reread that. Sure, get a reputable surge suppressor to filter the power a bit.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Process of elimination, you will have to hook one thing up at a time and see when it causes an issue. You may want to get one of these also http://t.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Receptacle-Tester-RT100/203195018/ to make sure that your power is correct in the circuit your using.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

tonyvdb said:


> Process of elimination, you will have to hook one thing up at a time and see when it causes an issue. You may want to get one of these also *http://t.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Receptacle-Tester-RT100/203195018/ *to make sure that your power is correct in the circuit your using.


Just quoting this so that it's here again. Yes, yes, yes. "Receptacle tester," I was calling it a circuit tester. I recommend one like this with the *GFCI tester button*. Good for testing kitchen & bathroom outlets. 

*http://amzn.com/B000RUL2UU*

A cheap multimeter with a continuity test mode (and jumper cables) can determine if any cables are shorting from shielding to conductor. (A helpful electrical dept. rep at your local hardware store can help explain.)


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

jmantis7278 said:


> Any suggestions? Maybe even be the electricity in my house?


Was there a storm nearby when the equipment failed? A far away lightning strike could send a large enough surge down the line to cause some trouble.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry for taking so long to reply to this discussion.. My son is over my house for the week and he is a quite the handful, lol. I really appreciate all the insight you guys have given me. I will take ur advice info consideration. But, my receiver will be delivered to my house tmw. Wicked psyched, btw. The guy that repaired it said that he replaced the digital board and hopefully that won't happen again. I'll keep you guys posted as to which subwoofer I will purchase next and will take your suggestions into consideration.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

What do you guys think about the pinnacle subsonix subwoofer? They're going for real cheap


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That sub is cheaply made and only has a frequency response of 33-200hz so not really a sub at all. Useless for movies in my opinion.


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

I noticed the specs are towards the 25 range.. Lmk what others you'd prefer.. Probably going to go for either the the F12 or one of the Infinity primus subs to match my fronts


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

From reviews I've read on it the specifications are not very realistic. Several reviews say it no where near 24hz


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

Really? I was gunna say that manufacturer's specs are always off


----------



## jmantis7278 (May 2, 2015)

F12 or Infinity primus subs? Or anything else that you would prefer?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In your budget range the F12 although as we have all said befor you might be better off saving a bit and getting something from HSU


----------

